

Like someone? Crushify helps you find out if they like you too. - MarkIceberg
http://crushify.org/c

======
christianmann
Been thinking about building something like this for a while.

~~~
corin_
Either this idea was made years ago or I had the idea years ago, I'm pretty
sure the former. (Can't really remember, but it's very familiar to me, think I
can vaguely remember visiting a site like this in the past.)

Personally I can't imagine ever using something like this, not sure if that's
because the concept is flawed, or because of my personality, or perhaps it's
simply a service aimed at school crushes rather than adult life. But would be
interested to hear from someone who thinks the opposite.

~~~
gohrt
There were dozens of these in Dot Com Bubble #1. They all tank, because they
turn into scams, due to the inherent information asymmetry.

------
brodd
Take a look at this guys submission history. Flagged.

